# How Do I roll pipe tobacco cigarettes?



## Ladyhawke

Hi y'all. I'm a newbie. I'm not even sure if I'm posting this in the correct place. I need to know if I can use pipe tobacco to make cigarettes? I have a manual cigarette rolling machine, and tried it once and I thought it was a disaster. Yes, I let the tobacco dry out and yes, I put it in a coffee grinder. I just couldn't get enough pipe tobacco into the cigarette tube. Can anyone help me? Thank you!


----------



## Jordan303

I've done it with a "stuffing" machine. I usually do it in the winter months, it works but there is that paper taste. Anyways I just let it dry out and I don't grind it. It takes some practice getting the packing part right. If you pack to much the tube will break and to little then it falls out. I will usually also take a cigar cutter and clip the filters in half. 

As for rolling it try maybe packing less.

Keep trying and you'll find a way that works for you.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Brinson

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...8080-rolling-pipe-tobacco-like-cigarette.html


----------



## Ladyhawke

Thanks for the help


----------



## Ladyhawke

I read that thread, but thank you anyway.


----------



## commonsenseman

Jordan303 said:


> .....it works but there is that paper taste.....


I've tried it a couple times, it always comes out tasting like a cigarette. If you want a quick smoke, I'd suggest picking up a cob.


----------



## Herf N Turf

I am somewhat ashamed to say, I do it everyday.

I have a Premier Supermatic crank machine, which seems to be about the best out there. I use Gambler Full Flavor King tubes, which have a very short filter and seem to be the most neutral tasting tubes around. I blend two D&R tobaccos; Windsail Platinum and Ryback, along with a little Lane No. 1. It renders a really nice tasting smoke, which is smooth, but bold, with a hint of cocoa.

D&R make some really good rolling tobaccos, which aren't cut too heavy for cigs.


----------



## The Count Revan

I prefer the Southern Steel line of "pipe" tobaccos for my ciggys. With a crank machine it takes only a short time to roll quite a few packs of smokes. The Zen line of tubes I have found work quite well too. Tried a few of the other brands, but wasn't that impressed with them.

As a long time cig smoker (15 yrs+), I mainly smoked the red brand of the Phillip Morris variety, but as of the last year or so have switched to rolling my own with, what I personally feel, has been a great success, and has also saved me quite a pretty penny to further my pipe and cigar habit. 
I can roll a carton for way less than the price of one of my wife's cartons of that same Phillip Morris brand. For about $26 (and change - give or take) I can get 16oz of baccy ($19.99) and 500 tubes ($3 for box of 250), so whats that 2 1/2 cartons, compared to $47 and change for _*ONE*_ retail carton from the local convenience store (maybe $5 cheaper if I travel to the next town over, but it would take that much in gas to get there and back)

Back to the question asked, the SS brand I buy is already dry enough to roll straight out of the bag, just barely enough to fill the tray and a quick crank of the handle and one cig ready to light up. Of course it took a while to figure out just enough to where it wasn't too much and wouldn't draw or too little and have them completely empty out in my container. But with a little practice, it came quick enough to figure out.

With the ever increasing price of machine made retail brands, rolling your own saves money at the cost of a little of your time, hell I can roll a few packs in the time it takes for a cup of coffee and a quick run of the daily news. Plus you can mix in a little flavor, like posted above, vanilla, cherry, stronger vitamin N (maybe some Nicotina Rustica or some Tambolaka - which is awesome btw, do it all the time), whatever floats your boat!


----------



## ejgarnut

Herf N Turf said:


> I am somewhat ashamed to say, I do it everyday.
> 
> I have a Premier Supermatic crank machine, which seems to be about the best out there. I use Gambler Full Flavor King tubes, which have a very short filter and seem to be the most neutral tasting tubes around. I blend two D&R tobaccos; Windsail Platinum and Ryback, along with a little Lane No. 1. It renders a really nice tasting smoke, which is smooth, but bold, with a hint of cocoa.
> 
> D&R make some really good rolling tobaccos, which aren't cut too heavy for cigs.


 Im a long time D&R customer too....the Two Timer blend, but still trying to adjust to the new pipe cut. Ive found that cutting it up lets the tobacco blend better, and comes closer to the original taste. btw Don, no reason to be ashamed of it bro! If you like it, smoke it!

To the original post - it takes a while to get used to making cigs, just keep trying. It will come. Also, are you using a roller (with gummed papers) or a stuffer (with tubes)?


----------



## commonsenseman

I still like you guys, despite this thread :biggrin:


----------



## ejgarnut

commonsenseman said:


> I still like you guys, despite this thread :biggrin:


thats ok Jeff...we will continue to tolerate you too :grouphug:


----------



## Ladyhawke

To the original post - it takes a while to get used to making cigs, just keep trying. It will come. Also, are you using a roller (with gummed papers) or a stuffer (with tubes)?[/QUOTE]

Hey thanks for you reply! I have a Top-o-Matic cigarette making machine, the kind with a crank handle. The tubes I have are two sizes, king and regular and are made by Premier. My family member doesn't want to smoke pipe tobacco out of a pipe anymore so we were hoping we could use pipe tobacco to roll our own cigarettes. I couldn't get enough pipe tobacco into the empty tube. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## ejgarnut

Ive only used the Premier Supermatic like Don uses, but never got used to it. But am guessing its the same design...

If the tobacco is sticking to the inserter, or if its clogging up, most likely the tobacco is still to moist. You can take the amount you will use & leave it sit out a while & it will loose the excess moisture.

If it isnt sticking or clogging, then possibly you will need to fill the machine's chamber with more tobacco than you are using. It may need to be tamped down tightly before the machine will inject it. Also if the tobacco is a large cut, you may have to cut it again to make it smaller.

hope that helps...but its really something that you have to experiment with until you can easily judge how much to use.


----------



## The Count Revan

ejgarnut said:


> It may need to be tamped down tightly before the machine will inject it. Also if the tobacco is a large cut, you may have to cut it again to make it smaller.


I (basically) have a version of the top-o-matic crank style machine, and if you pack it tightly, you won't get a drag off the cig produced! If you fill the compartment up and give it just the slightest press, they should work just fine (practice does make perfect in this case) some will be too tight, some too loose, but you can get the hang of it pretty quick. Smaller pieces of tobacco do work better, and make it a bit easier to crank out.

You just have to play with it

And thanks for putting up with us that choose to use all forms of tobacco, even the evil small sticks that ruin our tastebuds! :dude:


----------



## FiveStar

Do what your grandfather did. Buy some papers and twist one! I'm off the cigs now, but I always did it by hand and just carried a pouch with me, which my darling bride sewed for me out of some fine leather. It was lined with the rubber guts of a plaid pouch I owned previously to keep the baccy from drying too quickly. I always preferred some slimline cotton filters that were wrapped in cotton gauze, but the name escapes me at the moment. Most times I just let the baccy do the filtering, but you do get funny looks from folks in some towns when you twist up a cig after a meal.

Of course, my ponytail still gets those kinda looks from the same kinda people even without the freshly rolled cig dangling from my lips....


----------



## The Count Revan

FiveStar said:


> Do what your grandfather did. Buy some papers and twist one! I'm off the cigs now, but I always did it by hand and just carried a pouch with me, which my darling bride sewed for me out of some fine leather. It was lined with the rubber guts of a plaid pouch I owned previously to keep the baccy from drying too quickly. I always preferred some slimline cotton filters that were wrapped in cotton gauze, but the name escapes me at the moment. Most times I just let the baccy do the filtering, but you do get funny looks from folks in some towns when you twist up a cig after a meal.
> 
> Of course, my ponytail still gets those kinda looks from the same kinda people even without the freshly rolled cig dangling from my lips....


As long as the baccy is brown and not green right?!?! :w:dude:


----------



## angelm231

Ok, this is my first time here and I'm so glad to find people who love to smoke! I've been a cigarette smoker for 35 years and am disgusted at the way smokers are being looked at and treated. And to top it off, I'm live in New York where a pack of cigs is about $13! So, I've started making my own using tubes. I went this morning to the smoke shop and the guy working there told me pipe tobacco was the same as cig tobacco but half te price. So, I bought a pound of pipe tobacco, came home, made a cig, tried it and felt like I was smoking a cigar! This was with the hand macine. I tried making a cig in my electric machine and it clogged up immediately. Then it dawned on me...duh!...the tobacco is too moist. So my question is this: how long do I let it dry out? Do I just lay it out on paper or something? what happens if it gets too dry? Does it burn faster or something? And once it's dried out will it lose that strong taste? No doubt all these questions have been answered somewhere else, I just can't find the right forum yet. Gonna keep looking. Any advise would be awesome. Thanks in advance ya'll!


----------



## fanman1

i assume if what you bought was half the price it is a ribbon cut tobacco like captain black or something, the first thing i would do is pop some of it into a coffee grinder or an herb grinder so that you can get it the right concistancy. then i would try using your hand injector. ill be honest i have never tried this but it would be my best idea.


----------



## angelm231

Thanks for the reply but I think I should dry it out some first. It's much more moist than the regular cigarette tobacco I've been using and very strong. I'm just not sure how long I should dry it out for. A day or so? I smoked one cigarette from the pipe tobacco and I'm pretty sure I turned green! LOL


----------



## Brinson

If you're in the mood for expirimenting, microwave it for 20 seconds, and then let it sit for a minute. Alot of the moisture will be gone.


----------



## Jack Straw

Or just lay it out on a paper towel until you get it where you want.


----------



## angelm231

Ok, I put it on a newspaper and let it dry out for about 6 hrs. It was a lb so twice I went in and stirred it up. I just checked it and it's the same dryness as my regular tobacco, maybe a little drier. I think it will roll just about right now in my electric roller. And since my whole room smells like a tobacco barn, I think I'll skip drying it out in the microwave! LOL
After I do some rolling tomorrow, I should know how long to let it sit next time. Thx so much for the advise ya'll!!!
Happy puffs!!


----------



## Ladyhawke

angelm231 said:


> Ok, I put it on a newspaper and let it dry out for about 6 hrs. It was a lb so twice I went in and stirred it up. I just checked it and it's the same dryness as my regular tobacco, maybe a littleI c drier. I think it will roll just about right now in my electric roller. And since my whole room smells like a tobacco barn, I think I'll skip drying it out in the microwave! LOL
> After I do some rolling tomorrow, I should know how long to let it sit next time. Thx so much for the advise ya'll!!!
> Happy puffs!!


Howdy-

I can give you a tip on how to dry out the pipe tobacco. My boyfriend smokes a pipe, so I buy pipe tobacco, take one package, pour half of it into a coffee grinder, dump that into a bowl, then I grind the other half and pour all of the ground tobacco back into the package.

Next, I place the tobacco package on the stove, and put a regular cereal bowl over it. I have a burner cover-its one long rectangular piece that covers both burners. I place the pouch between the two burners on top of the burner cover because that is the hottest spot on the stove. I let that sit overnight and by the time my boyfriend smokes it, the tobacco is nice and dry, and he gets a better smoke from it.

You can also place the ground tobacco on top of your furnace and cover it with a bowl. We used to do that, because we had a smaller furnace at the time. Our new furnace is way too tall and big to use for tobacco drying purposes, so we switched to the stove top.

You can just leave the pouch on the stove as long as you want, just make sure to wipe out the inside of the bowl periodically as moisture will accumulate there. I hope this helps you.


----------



## angelm231

Ladyhawke said:


> Howdy-
> 
> I can give you a tip on how to dry out the pipe tobacco. My boyfriend smokes a pipe, so I buy pipe tobacco, take one package, pour half of it into a coffee grinder, dump that into a bowl, then I grind the other half and pour all of the ground tobacco back into the package.
> 
> Next, I place the tobacco package on the stove, and put a regular cereal bowl over it. I have a burner cover-its one long rectangular piece that covers both burners. I place the pouch between the two burners on top of the burner cover because that is the hottest spot on the stove. I let that sit overnight and by the time my boyfriend smokes it, the tobacco is nice and dry, and he gets a better smoke from it.
> 
> You can also place the ground tobacco on top of your furnace and cover it with a bowl. We used to do that, because we had a smaller furnace at the time. Our new furnace is way too tall and big to use for tobacco drying purposes, so we switched to the stove top.
> 
> You can just leave the pouch on the stove as long as you want, just make sure to wipe out the inside of the bowl periodically as moisture will accumulate there. I hope this helps you.


Good ideas. I'll try the stove technique! I can't wait to see how it tastes. Gonna get this down pat, then work on flavoring it with some cherry flavoring somehow. Gotta research that.


----------



## Ladyhawke

angelm231 said:


> Good ideas. I'll try the stove technique! I can't wait to see how it tastes. Gonna get this down pat, then work on flavoring it with some cherry flavoring somehow. Gotta research that.


I forgot to mention one thing. When you place the tobacco package under the cereal bowl, leave the package open, so it will dry more thoroughly. I try to leave the package as wide open as possible.

As for the cherry flavor, pipe tobacco comes in all sorts of flavors and cherry is a common one so I'm sure you could purchase which ever flavor appeals to you. Good luck.


----------



## bn087

I've been injecting tubes for about 3.5 years...and I use a pipe tobacco/RYO blend now which is a bit newer to me, but the aroma is more attractive to non-smokers and I prefer my tobacco blends not found on the shelves. My cigarette tobacco is always the same, the different pipe tobaccos allow a bit more variety for myself.

Usually I always pick up one ounce of a less sticky pipe tobacco in whatever aroma suits your preference at the time but I use it minimally. I don't smoke pipe tobacco in a pipe so my knowledge is only in blending it.

One ounce of pipe tobaccy is about 4.50 at my B&M and I'll purchase 5 ounces of cigarette tobacco to blend it with (at 8.00 an ounce, damn the taxes). 6 ounces of tobacco will make about 10 packs of cigarettes or 200 total. These amounts will make your packs about $4.45. Cigarette tobacco dries out relatively quick, so keep the bag sealed and only roll what you will need for a day or two if your buying good tobacco.

The quality is far superior to anything you can purchase on a shelf at the gas station (Marlboro, Camel, Pall Mall...etc) which also cost about 6.50-7.00/pack, so your saving money. While chatting with the owner of my B&M, she explained her worries with fire safe cigarettes, and the lack of 100% tobacco in most marketed brands.

I use Premier Full Flavored King Sized tubes, the lights are ok but I prefer buying a lighter tobacco with a full flavored tube than a fuller tobacco with light tubes. This is just my opinion. I've also used Gambler, Zig-Zag and a few others but Premier is my staple.

I take the pipe tobacco and leave it on a baking sheet and put it outside (when the suns shining) for about 5-10 minutes to help get some of the moisture off that can cause the cigarette not to burn well, sizzle, or stain the paper. Doing this process for too long defeats the purpose as the pipe tobacco will dry up and not be aromatic. It rained a few weeks ago and I tried putting the oven on warm and putting the tobacco in there for a few minutes....DO NOT DO THIS. You live and learn but the tobacco smoked up before it was even rolled! I've read other methods below that I'm going to try.

I use only about 15%-25% pipe tobaccy in the cigarette blended with a Turkish tobacco by Peter Stokkebye. I use a hand injecting tool which I pack manually rather than by pulling the plastic packer down. This allows me to get the tobacco even without over/under packing certain areas which is very important. Blend the tobacco prior to putting it in the injector, using a tobacco grinder will help the pipe tobacco if it is cut long. (these can be found at your local B&M but are sometimes pricey (20-30.00)...just go to a discount tobacco store or head shop and get one with a peace sign on it for about 5.00. :mischief:

You will have to make quite a few to get this process down well and figure out how you prefer your cigarettes, some like them with a loose draw while another may want it to be tight and burn for 10 minutes. Injecting too much will cause the cigarette to tear and/or the roller to jam which with the hand-tools is an easy fix to unclog. If you do not use enough tobacco the cigarette will be loose and when you tap it on the table to finish the packing job, it will end up only being half a cigarette.

If I want them to look good, I'll use a thumb tack end to pack the tobacco that sticks out the foot of the cigarette. Otherwise I leave the shag hanging out but storing them anywhere will cause tobacco to fall out. Some will have brown speckles on the paper, the pipe tobaccos moisture causes this and it will smoke fine still...limiting it as much as possible will increase your burn quality.

This is probably the longest post I've made on puff.com!!!!!

{EDIT} -

Peter Stokkebye Turkish Export | Chicago's Pipe, Cigar & Tobacco Store | Iwan Ries & Co.

That is the tobacco I use. You will find many companies cut cigarette tobacco differently and label it pipe tobacco to avoid cigarette tobacco taxes which are higher (this is fine, you just don't want a fine cut). Do not buy cheap tobacco, some at local discount shops around here can make 20 cigarettes for about 1.25. Sounds like a deal but you'll spend the extra 3.00 on tylenol to kill the headache.


----------



## Captain Polska

Brinson said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...8080-rolling-pipe-tobacco-like-cigarette.html


I bought some ZigZag rolling papers and tried this. It works pretty well. I got a 15 min smoke from the pipe tobacco I rolled. I guess this works if you are in a pinch and dont want to light up a pipe and smoke it... but then again i feel its more relaxing if you sit down and not worry about time while smoking the pipe.


----------

